# 2nd interview



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

A few mouths


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @sarahstanley!

It all depends on how busy the local is with things.

If they are in need of people right away they will push the process along quicker.

It can take up to several months.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Switchgear277 said:


> A few mouths


It took two noses to get mine. :vs_laugh:


----------

